# [SOLVED] ESET locked android 2.2



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

My friend uses Samsung I5800 Galaxy 3 (Android 2.2). She had ESET mobile security RC antivirus installed in her phone. She found the phone is slow and crashing many times, so tried to run a security scan. But ESET asked for a password to scan which she forgot. Having no other option, she tried to uninstall the ESET and it asked for a unlock key, (which she clearly remember that she never put any while installing, other than the scan password). Now the phone shows black screen and a white winodow asking for unlock key. The phone can't even be connected to PC. :nonono:
Help please. Thank you.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: ESET locked android 2.2*

I found the solution of my problem. here it is for others' help. If you take out the SIM, you can access your phone for 1min, if you are fast enough, reset the factory settings. That's it. it will delete all including ESET and will set everything in default like a brand new phone.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Great news! 
The factory reset is a tough way to go, but may be the only way.

Once again, it pays to backup to, in this case the SIM, to ensure that personal data id able to be reused.


----------

